# Asian Bowtie Pasta Salad with Shrimp and Vegetables



## kitchenelf (Oct 29, 2003)

Asian Bowtie Pasta Salad with Shrimp and Vegetables

1/2 cup peanut oil
1/3 cup reduced-sodium soy sauce
1/3 cup rice vinegar
1 tablespoon sugar
1 tablespoon oriental sesame oil
1/2 teaspoon dried crushed red pepper
12 ounces cooked peeled deveined medium shrimp
2 large broccoli stalks, stems peeled and thinly sliced, florets reserved
12 ounces bow-tie pasta
8 green onions, chopped

Whisk first 6 ingredients in small bowl to blend. Season dressing to
taste with salt and pepper.

Transfer half of dressing to large bowl. Mix in shrimp and let
marinate 15 minutes.

Cook broccoli stems and florets in large pot of boiling salted water
until crisp-tender, about 2 minutes. Using slotted spoon, transfer
broccoli to sieve and drain. Cook pasta. Drain; rinse with cold water
until cool and drain again.

Add broccoli, pasta and green onions to shrimp mixture. Toss with
enough additional dressing to coat. Serve at room temperature, or
cover and refrigerate up to 6 hours and serve cold.

Serves 6.


----------

